# Mounting outboard on stern rail without a pad



## AdamHowie (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi All!

The boat is an Edel 665 (22 feet) with an outboad motor centered on the transom, the tiller is inboard and goes through the deck.

What I am wondering is, would it be possible to mount the dinghy's motor (2hp honda, VERY light) on the stern rail without an pad.

What I would want to do is screw the 2 motors clamps on opposite sides of the "T" part that goes through the deck... Im wondering if anyone has ever tried to do this


__
https://flic.kr/p/6314767687

Why, you might ask.. Well you can see in the picture we have an assymetrical spinnaker, while we are not racers we do like to go fast and towing the dinghy with the motor on creates wayyy to much drag and boat speed suffers... oh and Its what all the cruisers do so we dont want to be the odd boat out on the overnight trips

So now you see my problem


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It will be hard on the SS rail and likely won't 'stay put' when heeled and esp in any kind of seaway.

It's very easy to make a pad... You can layer it out of plywood and leave the shape of your railing 'T' in the middle section so the pad won't swivel itself, then do the final assembly onto the rail. Seal it with epoxy and that's it. Also generic pads for small OBs are not that expensive and can often be found at marine consignment stores.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

You didn't mention WHY you want to mount your outboard without a pad. I can see no practical reason for not using a pad. I would expect the outboard to exit the boat and sink quickly.

If cost is the reason, I've been happy enough with this pad, for not much money.
Outboard Motor Mount Bracket

I think they were ten bucks when I got mine last year, and now sixteen. Still cheaper than anything else on the market. I had to chuck a small abrasive bit into my drill to enlarge the mouting holes just a little to accommodate the rails on my Catalina, but that was easy. My 2.5 horse Suzuki is rock solid on the mount.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Like "FASTER" says, but you can attach the piece of plywood with 2 appropriately sized stainless steel "U-bolts". I used to have a piece of teak attached with such u-bolts that worked well for years as an outboard mount.


----------

